# Not too sure where to put this.



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

But I found an ad on craigslist. This filly needs some TLC. I wish I could get her. 

Yearling MINI filly


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

:shock: I want to take that little girl home. She looks so pitiful! What arsetastic owners. I wonder what their other horses look like. :-(


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

I know! Just look at her hooves, I'm surprised she can stand.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

i SO hate seeing people putting there animals on craigslist looking like that, because (most people) wouldnt look twice at that little filly because shes so 'scruffy' looking, and she will just continue to live a horrible life. =(

people **** me right off.


if i had the money and the space, i would get her. =)


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

I'm thinking about emailing them and asking for a more "current" picture. And if she still looks like that I may try to get her price WAY down. Cause no one is going to pay that much for the poor little girl


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

How much of that has to do with just plain crappy breeding? Before jumping to conclusions I'd ask more. There could be health issues - they could have rescued the horse from somewhere else and are trying to sell it for whatever reason. You don't know. It's never good to jump to conclusions without knowing the full story.


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

Yes, but with health reasons and stuff, she really wouldn't be worth $350. And they should post that on there as well.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

When people are trying to sell horses you're not likely to find them posting health issues, vices or training issues. They want to sell the horse. Some people will, but most won't. So it's up to the buyer to do things like vet checks and if they don't know horses, bring someone along that can see through anything a 'bad' buyer might try to pass off.

In this case, there might be things going on because of horrible breeding. And as far as the price doesn't matter what she's really worth. A seller is going to try and get as much as they can. There are a lot of horses out there not worth 1/4 of the asking price, yet there are plenty of people out there willing to pay.

Some people don't know any better not to pay such a price for a horse that's not really worth it. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if they got 350.00 because it's a novelty type horse. I doubt anyone with decent horse knowledge would pay that but you never know.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Solon said:


> How much of that has to do with just plain crappy breeding? Before jumping to conclusions I'd ask more. There could be health issues - they could have rescued the horse from somewhere else and are trying to sell it for whatever reason. You don't know. It's never good to jump to conclusions without knowing the full story.


I'm pretty sure they are the breeders.

Either way if they are selling the horse, they should consider that the new owner will have to get the hooves done, and then everything else that poor horse will need. If they rescued the horse they ought to take care of those things before rehoming. Otherwise there is no point to rescuing.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Unless you called them and they told you, you don't know. Maybe they are. Obviously the new owners would be responsible for the care of the horse. The owners may not be able to afford the care right now - a lot of people are selling horses just for that reason. The point is nobody here knows. 

They could be backyard breeders that have no clue about what they are doing and are turning out crap horses. Or they might not be.

I just think it's not good or responsible to make accusations without knowing. You can always email people and ask, are there health issues, when was the last time the horse had it's feet done, and the even more relevant question, why are you selling the horse.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

If someone can go get her I will pitch in money. I can't stand to see this. She's a mini so I don't think she'll eat a whole lot.

*sigh*


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I contacted the seller (who doesn't own the horse but acts as an agent). The actual owners do raise the breed. This youngster was recently pulled off the mare and wormed (reason given for the thickness of the coat currently).

I showed the picture to a friend of mine who raises 'regular' minis and not what she calls 'super' mini's and this breed often looks 'mis-shapened' and she compared it to the famous little Thumblelina horse. Usually they go for a lot more than 350.00.


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

So it's a super mini? I don't like those, poor little things. I was actually fixing to email and ask about her.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't know what anyone else calls them but my friend calls them that. They are a whole other size level below mini's. She actually said it borders on neglectful breeding by actually 'creating' them at that size because they have so many health issues and generally their bodies ended up being hunched up.

It's sad what people try to do. Course, they do it on the other side of the size chart trying to get 21+ hand horses which isn't good either!

ETA: she must just be doing the online selling part because she directed me to talk to the owners if I had more questions.


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

That's why I don't like them, I would be so worried about their health. Don't the tend to have shorter life spans too? Thanks for letting us know. If I had the money I would go and pick her up, but I don't sadly. Poor little baby, I hope someone who can take good care of her gets her.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

There are many breeders of minis in this area that have horses under 30". They look tons better then that, and it may be the hooves, but their conformation tends to be far superior. If you ask me, a good breeder will take care of a horse, despite of when it is weaned.

ETA: The breeders around me do not typically breed for under 30". I was mistakend when I was always seeing ads for under 30 minis. The ones they do breed are very well conformed though, generally from what I see through the Miniature Horse Club of Ontario.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

It's difficult to get good conformation on these little guys. I've yet to see one that look 'normal'.


----------

